# Uniflex....What does it mean?



## RaCs (Sep 17, 2013)

Morning guys,

Just want to understand a bit more about this.

My Nike 2010 Slingshot irons & hybrids have a uniflex shaft. What does this mean? I mean I hit them pretty good so can't really complain.

What flex would Uniflex be closer to? Regular or Stiff?

Thanks guys!


----------



## Ethan (Sep 17, 2013)

RaCs said:



			Morning guys,

Just want to understand a bit more about this.

My Nike 2010 Slingshot irons & hybrids have a uniflex shaft. What does this mean? I mean I hit them pretty good so can't really complain.

What flex would Uniflex be closer to? Regular or Stiff?

Thanks guys!
		
Click to expand...

Varies with the brand but remember that the reference points of regular and stiff are also variable between brands, so one uniflex which is closer to regular in the same brand may be stiffer than a uniflex in another brand which is closer to stiff.

The most important point is that you hit them pretty good. Or well, even.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 17, 2013)

I've always thought the whole Uniflex shaft thing to be a bit stupid really, are manufacturers expecting us to believe that they have produced one shaft to suit all swings?


----------



## Ethan (Sep 17, 2013)

drive4show said:



			I've always thought the whole Uniflex shaft thing to be a bit stupid really, are manufacturers expecting us to believe that they have produced one shaft to suit all swings?
		
Click to expand...

Uniflex is just a convenient way of not having to provide different flexes. Just make one cheap shaft aimed somewhere between regular and stiff with fairly generous manufacturing tolerances and you are in business.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 17, 2013)

Ethan said:



			Uniflex is just a convenient way of not having to provide different flexes. Just make one cheap shaft aimed somewhere between regular and stiff with fairly generous manufacturing tolerances and you are in business.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, a cheap cop out which is disappointing as the first clubs I can remember (I think) with a uniflex shaft were one of the Callaway X models (14, 16?) which certainly weren't cheap clubs. At that price band, they should have decent components.


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 17, 2013)

While it might be  cop-out, it is not really much more of a cop-out than providing 2 flexes, neither of which ill be a perfect match, in a shaft that may or may not be suited to the purchaser - no more or less than any other shaft - whether Regular of Stiff.

It tends to be a medium to light weight medium to stiff flex shaft that is 'ok to fine' for 80- 90% of golfers. And it saves/saved OEMs costs associated with having 2 streams.

I know a guy who plays one of the most popular 'Uniflex' - DG Lites in Stiff - by choice

The Nikes could well be a Nippon equivalent. 

Nothing wrong with them if they suit you. As I don't get on with light shafts, they don't suit me.


----------



## Ethan (Sep 17, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			While it might be  cop-out, it is not really much more of a cop-out than providing 2 flexes, neither of which ill be a perfect match, in a shaft that may or may not be suited to the purchaser - no more or less than any other shaft - whether Regular of Stiff.
		
Click to expand...


That is true, although at least if you see a TT DG S300, or a Project X 5.5 you kinda know what you are getting - whether or not it suits you being a different question - whereas the uniflex shafts are often a bit more difficult to compare against familiar brands.


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 18, 2013)

Ethan said:



			That is true, although at least if you see a TT DG S300, or a Project X 5.5 you kinda know what you are getting - whether or not it suits you being a different question - whereas the uniflex shafts are often a bit more difficult to compare against familiar brands.
		
Click to expand...

If, as should always happen, you try them before buying, then it shouldn't matter - even if you are in custom-fit mode.

Ever been to a blind wine tasting? Can be quite revealing!


----------

